# Red-tailed Take Off



## cre8foru (Jun 4, 2014)

Got this shot today. I was lucky enough to get about 15 yards away from his perch on a fence before he took off.



Red-tailed Hawk by cre8foru2009, on Flickr


----------



## ronfritz (Jun 4, 2014)

I always like to swing by and check out your photos.  Nice catch.


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 5, 2014)

Great capture. Good timing


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 5, 2014)

Very nice - you sure got close!


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Jun 5, 2014)

Nice


----------



## seeker (Jun 5, 2014)

Down right awesome shot.


----------



## howardsrock (Jun 6, 2014)

Beauty of a shot!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 6, 2014)

Wonderful BIF capture, Cre8.


----------



## GAJoe (Jun 8, 2014)

Great action shot! Great focus and depth!


----------



## evans_usmc69 (Jun 10, 2014)

Gorgeous pic! I have a red tail around here I hope to get a shot of one day. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Jefeson (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent. Freezing the wing motion makes this pic amazing. Very sharp!


----------



## cre8foru (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## pdsniper (Jun 16, 2014)

great detail, fantastic shot


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome! Just perfect.


----------

